# Roof Maintenance



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

So, its been about a year since we brought the 23RS home. While washing the roof Sunday I noticed several cracks in the sealant around the antenna base, etc.. Having never owned a TT before, what is the best solution for sealing those cracks up before the winter weather?

Thanks!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Apply a coat of silicon sealant to the existing stuff. You don't have to remove the old stuff.

They also sell a liquid to wash and condition the roof but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

campmg said:


> Apply a coat of silicon sealant to the existing stuff. You don't have to remove the old stuff.
> 
> They also sell a liquid to wash and condition the roof but I haven't tried it yet.


Don't use silicone on the existing roof sealant, it won't stick. Silicone sealant can be used around the lights and fixtures on the sides, but not the roof, you need to use lap sealant that is made for rubber roofs. I take a rag dampened with naptha or mineral spirits to clean the sealant and than apply new over the old. I use Dicor lap sealant that I got at the dealer.

As the trailer ages, the sealant cracks, routine inspection of the sealant will help prevent roof leaks. I've been inspecting mine a few times a year since it's 4 years old now.

Mike


----------



## Outbacker612 (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats a big 10-4 on the Dicor I buy it in the tube, and use a caulk gun. Developed a small leak around
the skylight in the tub. Dicor took care of it.


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Check your owners manual before you buy any roof cleaners. Keystone and the roof maufacturer on our '06 both have it listed as to NOT use any harsh or petro based cleaners or treatments. Manufacturer told me on the phone that they do make a cleaner and a protectant, but that they would only use Fantastic to clean it. I've cleaned the roof twice with the Fantastic used on stubborn spots, works great so far.


----------

